
Bitsavers' Software Archive - signaler
http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/bits/
======
tasty_freeze
This is a mirror (one of a few) of Al Kossow's bitsavers.org website. It looks
like bitsavers.org redirects to a mirror because Al's server doesn't have the
bandwidth to put up with direct access.

The contents of the dump are all Al's choice. Much of it he has collected
himself, but if you send him PDFs or software dumps and he thinks it is a fit,
he'll add it. I don't believe he intends for it to be a clearing house of
every possible document or bit of software. It started mostly as scans of
mainframe documents, but over the years the scope has crept wider.

Al has spent many years (> 15?) collecting all that stuff, and a few years ago
he was hired by the Computer History Museum in Mountain View, California.

------
aninteger
Cool. What are the prerequisites for software to appear here? In Borland/DOS
there is only Turbo Basic and Turbo Lightning but Borland did release early
versions of Turbo C and Turbo Pascal as a museum like release. There's also
the Borland C++ 5.5 command line tools that I believe were also released
freely

~~~
rzzzt
This seems to be the current location of the museum:
[http://edn.embarcadero.com/museum/](http://edn.embarcadero.com/museum/)

